
Mastering the Brain-Computer Interface - naish
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/apr08/6181
======
TrevorJ
Using mu bands that have direct correlation to thinking about the action in
question is a great way to go here.

I love this concept. Much better than the gaming BCI's that are coming out
that rely on non-corollary telemetry (Inducing the user to say, artificially
raise their beta wave amplitude in order to walk forward for example)

These sorts of BCI's are dangerous in my opinion because choosing an arbitrary
brainwave to map to a particular function in a game is a horrible idea when
those waves are medically proven to be indicative of certain brain states.

ADD for instance is known to present elevated theta waves in the patient, and
ADHD is correlated with high beta wave activity.

Imagine the havoc that a game BCI which asks the user to manipulate those
levels in some arbitrary manner to play a game. No thank you.

